# Amazon Sword micro aquarium



## ironklad (Apr 14, 2013)

Just the sword by itself right now. I'd like to have a snail or a shrimp in this, but I think the temperature would fluctuate too much in the direct sun. The plant seems to like it, though!


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B0AG5qxo6_I

(fixed link)


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Right plant (maybe), wrong tank. The plant will be too big in about a second.
This is a 29g tank where the plant took over half of the tank:


I have removed them from a 125g tank where the leaves reached 24".


----------



## z1200 (Jan 26, 2012)

They get pretty beastly. Here's mine in a 20 long, it got too tall but had enough vertical space. The picture quality Sucks though.


----------



## ironklad (Apr 14, 2013)

Ha, awesome. I'm curious to see it develop now..


----------

